# Bei anklicken eines Links soll ein Popup mit einem Bild in bestimmter Größe



## scooterbaby (27. März 2004)

Ich komme da einfach nicht weiter, kann mir da einer helfen?

ich habe eine index.htm seite....hier befinden sich eine menge links.....
ich will, dass wenn ich auf einen link klicke sich ein neues browserfenster in form als popup öffnet wo ein bild dargestellt wird in der genauen größe des bildes....z.B.: das neue popupfenster heißt bild1....hier habe ich folgenden Code reingeschrieben:
(Jedes bild speichere ich in form einer htm datei und gibt dort die größe des bildes an)

<html>

<head>
</head>
<body>
<img src="bild1.gif" width="200" height="250">

</body>

</html>

mein problem ist nun folgendes:
wie kann ich bei der index.htm seite den code so schreiben, dass ich bei anklicken des linkes ein popup fenster bekomme ohne scrollbalken und statusleiste und menueleiste.....also rein nur das bild im browser dargestellt wird.....bei der index.htm seite möchte ich dann den code bei jedem link dann reinsetzen und auf die anderen popups verseisen.....wie z.B.:
wenn ich bei der index.htm auf link bild1 klicke soll sich das popupfenster bild1.htm öffnen....usw. und das ganze ohne scrollleisten, statsuleiste und was sonst noch oben ist am browser......ich bin echt am verzweifelen....wie kann ich das nur möglich machen....
würde mich freuen über jede info!

gruß
scooterbaby


----------



## Fabian H (27. März 2004)

Zu PopUps gibts bei SelfHTML genug Infos:
http://www.selfhtml.net/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open

Beispiel:

```
<a href="bild1.html" onclick="window.open('bild1.html', 'bild1', 'width=200,height=250,scrollbars=no,toolbar=no,status=no,menubar=no,resizable=no'); return false;"><img
   src="bild1.png" style="width:200px;height:250px;border-width:0px;" alt="Bild 1" /></a>
```


----------



## scooterbaby (27. März 2004)

DANKE
Klappt wunderbar und der Code lässt sich super einbauen in meine Page!

Habe mich da echt lange gespielt und bin zu keiner Lösung gekommen.

Hast mir echt weitergeholfen, nun kann ich endlich weiterarbeiten an der Page

Gruß
scooterbaby


----------

